# Regular vrs RV toilet paper



## hertig (Oct 31, 2002)

The guy who took me through my trailer before I drove it off the lot told me not to waste the extra money for special RV toilet paper.  The way we go through it, I was glad to comply, and I haven't had any problems yet (except when trying to use the 'Sewer Solution' pump).

Before I go shooting my mouth off and advise others this is ok, what are the implications of using regular toilet paper in RVs over the special stuff?


----------



## planetbob (Oct 31, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

Be a bit of cheap so-and-so myself we tended to wander away from the more expensive "RV toilet paper".  We also found that it was a bit harder to find, depending on where one ended up running out.  The only difference that we found was that the RV stuff does fall apart faster, and therefore won't end up stuck to one of the little sensors that tell you how full your black water take might be.  This was precisely what happened, and I learned to put a few buckets of water back into the tank by way of the crapper, and then sure enough at the next stop, after having sloshed around a bit, suddenly the tank showed "empty" again.    I guess if it were the last trip of the season and you wanted to make sure that EVERYTHING was coming out when the tank gets emptied, then I suppose I'd use the pricey stuff. 
Your results may vary.


----------



## planetbob (Oct 31, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

Crap!  Er sorry, a poor choice of words.
I clicked before I should have and didn't completely proof read...it should read "Being...cheap" and "black water TANK"...Of course you probably figured that out.


----------



## dbuck (Nov 14, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

My dear wife, ever the researcher, both several different brands of TP including that made specially for RV use, and took a sheet from each one and put them in individual glasses of water, gave each a quick stir and watched the disintegration.  Being on the monetary conservative side also, she found that the cheap paper found at Costco, Sams Club, etc. works just as well if not better than the expensive RV stuff. So her philosophy now is the cheaper the better, and we've never had a problem. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Jedidia (Nov 14, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

We have found if it is paper that is marked suitable for septic tank use,,,it works ok in the black tank of rvs...saves a lot of money...Makes it easy when shopping ...just look on the package...


----------



## cpo3 (Nov 14, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

We just bought a house that has a septic tank and I was doing some experimenting and the winner was Scott's which also claims to be good for septic tanks, I did what your wife did, the water glass test and in about 1/2 hr the Scott's completely disintegrated.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 14, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

Guess the old "Corn Cob" won't work :evil:  Sorry, being a old country boy from Alabama just couldn't let this one pass :clown:  Just went and put one in a jar :laugh:


----------



## buckbs (Nov 15, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

Chelse,

As an Alabamian, I've retired the corn cob and the Sears Roebuck Catalogue!  Progress does finally come here except the bozo politicians who run our elections like they do in Florida!

Seriously, I've been told by "knowledgeable" people that you can use most any brand of toilet paper as long as it is one ply.  That does mean that you stay away from the steel belted radial kind-ha!

buckbs
2002 Ford F-350PSD dualie
2002 Newmar Kountry Star 35LKSA


----------



## hertig (Nov 15, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

hmmm, I habitually get 2 ply, as I like the way it works.  Perhaps that is what caused my Sewer Solution problem.


----------



## planetbob (Nov 15, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

well I'm glad someone actually did a TEST!  Here I thought by using regular toilet paper that I was LIVING ON THE EDGE.  Oh well, so much for living dangerously.  I can sleep now at night knowing our ass-wipe will dissolve properly.


----------



## BarneyS (Nov 17, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

We use the Pom400 paper that we buy by the case at Sam's Club for about $11.00/case of 48.  It is a douple ply paper but disolves in the glass of water just as fast as the RV stuff.  We have been using it for about 5 years at home and in the RV with no problems.  Can't see spending for the RV paper if cheaper works just as well or better.
Barney


----------



## JPBECK (Nov 25, 2002)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

Knowing all this now I can completly stop shoping at Camping World! Thanks


----------



## Dave J (Jan 14, 2003)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

hey U guys I'd like to show you what I been doing with corn cobs latley but can't seem to figure how to put an image in this~~~Dave J email me and I can send a picture of corn cob products NOT pipes! :approve:


----------



## Dave J (Jan 14, 2003)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

This is actually a P.S., I had 5 diff RV's back in the 70's Never did we buy the so called RV stuff! Now back in the rv thing and a diff Marriage and this one thinks we should be using that stuff? I say Naa! just don't over do it! the The chemicals that have been avail. for a long time will do the job if used!! If you are always connected and not storing in holding tank then why worry about it then espically?


----------



## Butch (Jan 14, 2003)

Regular vrs RV toilet paper

My aged, size large derriere likes the softest stuff possible.  Corn cobs are definetly out...

Thick, plush toilet papers make you feel pampered, but if your plumbing is prone to clogging, they can aggravate the problem. The Good Housekeeping Institute tested all the leading brands and found that Charmin, Cottonelle, Charmin Ultra, and Quilted Northern were particularly slow to dissolve. So if you have a low-flow toilet, or old, sticky plumbing that often acts up, those toilet papers may not be your best bet. 


Brand Dissolvency Time in Seconds 
(lowest is best) 


Charmin Plus 1-Ply = 9 

MD 2-Ply = 9 

Coronet 2-Ply = 12 

Angel Soft 2-Ply = 12 

Scott 1-Ply  = 17 

Soft 'N Gentle 1-Ply = 18 

Soft Weve 1-Ply  =  20 

Marcal 1-Ply  =  20 

Soft 'N Gentle 2-Ply  =  21 

Seventh Generation 2-Ply =  21 

Quilted Northern Super 2-Ply = 69 

Charmin Ultra 2-Ply  = 77 

Cottonelle 1-Ply   = 96 

Charmin 1-Ply  = 180 


The TP with an Excellent disintegration rating from the Consumer Report article are: 

Albertson's Soft Choice Ultra 

Safeway Select Softly Ultra 

Quilted Northern Ultra Soft 

Quilted Nothern Soft Prints 

Target 

Kroger 

Angel Soft 

Charmin Plus with Unscented Natural Aloe 

SoftWeve 

 :laugh: Happy Wiping


----------



## MAK (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm trying to find out which brand to buy and I've read about the best rv toilet paper and seen a few different opinions on different forums, but still can't make up my mind. I was hoping some fresh insight might be helpful. Sorry for dredging up an old post, but this is where google brought me.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 13, 2015)

Just do your own test with paper then use the one you like.  makes no difference to me as long as it desolves.  Put a sheet in a jar shake it up and if t disolves quick its ok.  Most any 1 ply is ok and even some 2 ply.  My rear end has never been fussy about what I use.  LOL  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Allaboutthe Fix (Aug 8, 2022)

I bought RV toilet paper and a toilet paper holder and am very satisfied.


----------



## LakinZ (Sep 9, 2022)

I live with my granddaughters and family. I share my bathroom with the girls. One constant irritation I have is their overuse and waste of toilet paper. This YIGII toilet paper holder has solved the problem. Having put it on the side of the cabinet (very easy install), in the upright position you see in the photo has cut paper use. They can't just unfurl it in long pieces. I don't know why, but this position makes it harder for them to do that. I have gone from using one roll a day to replacing it every 2 and a half days. It may not seem. like a big deal, but it sure is saving paper and money. Very sturdy and well made.


----------



## barbtim12 (Sep 10, 2022)

The RV stuff is better for the system. However, the most common issue I have seen is the RV paper disintegrates much easier and is better for the septic systems in most parks. They get a lot more use than home systems and need more maintenance.


----------

